# alcune domande su fluxbox [credevo risolto]

## teknux

salve a tutti, mi rivolgo a coloro che usano fluxbox (che mi sembra non siano proprio pochi  :Wink:  per fare alcune domande alla quale non ho trovato ancora risposte.

visto che ho reinstallato tutto da stage1, ho pensato di (ri)provare data la sua leggerezza, il suo aspetto comunque carino e le poche dipendenze che mi ha richiesto. sono rimasto abbastanza stupito dalla velocità, e la facilità (relativa) di modificare i menù etc... sicuramente per il momento lo potrei porre al secondo posto dei miei wm preferiti (il primo posto per ora è di xfce4). ho provato a installare anche fluxter ma ancora non o capito a che serve, visto che si limita a mostrarmi il contorno della finestra aperta e basta, senza switchare agli altri desktop virtuali... ad ogni modo pongo qualche domandina... dalle vostre risposte, POTREI anche migrare a fluxbox stabilmente...

1)  è possibile avere uno straccio di contorno sulle finestre? ho notato di avere le finestre nude e la cosa mi mette un po' di ansia   :Confused:  mi basta anche una strisciolina da 2 pixel, non chiedo superdecorazioni

2) è possibile avere un monitor di desktop virtuali (insomma i 4 quadratini che mi fanno switchare)? per caso si tratta di fluxspace? non l'ho installato perchè mi ha richiesto qualche dipendenza che non mi andava di affrontare, non prima di vedere se lasciarlo o meno questo wm.

3) ho sentito parlare di dockapps alla WMaker, ma sono indipendenti da WMaker?

4) piccolo problemino: nel mio .xinitrc ho inserito, dopo la stringa "fluxbox" anche un

```
exec /usr/bin/fluxter &>/dev/null &
```

ma all'avvio non vuole saperne di partire, è normale? devo riferirmi al tip di koma?

grazie per eventuali risposte  :Wink: 

saluti,

tekLast edited by teknux on Mon Sep 22, 2003 4:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Panda

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 1)  è possibile avere uno straccio di contorno sulle finestre? ho notato di avere le finestre nude e la cosa mi mette un po' di ansia   mi basta anche una strisciolina da 2 pixel, non chiedo superdecorazioni

 

Beh edita un tema e vedi... ci sono un sacco di cose, tra cui anche il bordo delle finestre.

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 2) è possibile avere un monitor di desktop virtuali (insomma i 4 quadratini che mi fanno switchare)? per caso si tratta di fluxspace? non l'ho installato perchè mi ha richiesto qualche dipendenza che non mi andava di affrontare, non prima di vedere se lasciarlo o meno questo wm.

 

Io fluxbox l'ho usato pochissimo, preferivo blackbox... cmq penso che bbpager vada bene lo stesso anche per fluxbox

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 3) ho sentito parlare di dockapps alla WMaker, ma sono indipendenti da WMaker?

 

A meno che non sono dockapp specifiche te le dovresti ritrovare nella slit di flux (anche gkrellm sta nella slit)

PS:[img:016000d0aa]http://alloy.net/images/wmaker.jpg[/img:016000d0aa]

----------

## bibi[M]

Le impostazioni dei bordi delle finestre dovrebbero essere queste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> borderColor: #000000
> 
> borderWidth: 2
> ...

 

La "barra" della finestra e la toolbar a quanto pare si resizano (O_o) a seconda della grandezza del font.

----------

## teknux

grazie della risposta, ho messo qulle stringhe nel file ~/.fluxbox/init 

poi vedendo che tutto cominciava con session.qualcosa ho aggiunto anche io il prefisso "session." ora non posso riavviare X, appena posso provo  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## bibi[M]

 *teknux wrote:*   

> grazie della risposta, ho messo qulle stringhe nel file ~/.fluxbox/init 
> 
> 

 

Le mie stringhe??? Quelle vanno messe nel tema che utilizzi! Probabilmente ci sono già, ma sono settate a zero!

I temi personali li trovi in ~/.fluxbox/styles, mentre quelli di sistema in /usr/share/fluxbox, anche se non so per quale motivo io li ho ancora in /usr/share/commonbox, boh!

Poi fatti un giretto in www.dockapps.org, ci trovi tante cosine interessanti da mettere nella slit^-^

----------

## JacoMozzi

bibi[M] mi sapresti dire per caso anche le impostazioni per avere la stessa dimensione dei tre bottoni delle finestre. Trovo sempre in giro temi carini ma hanno i bottoni giganteschi...

Thx mille

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## teknux

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le mie stringhe??? Quelle vanno messe nel tema che utilizzi! Probabilmente ci sono già, ma sono settate a zero!
> 
> I temi personali li trovi in ~/.fluxbox/styles, mentre quelli di sistema in /usr/share/fluxbox, anche se non so per quale motivo io li ho ancora in /usr/share/commonbox

 

ehm..   :Embarassed:   ops  :Wink:  modificato, tra le altre cose mi sono accorto che la theme che avevo scelto (fury-ng già con logo gentoo  :Wink:  aveva già il bordino. quando ho postato ne stavo usando un'altra, bbs mi pare, che invece non ne aveva. quanto ai dockapps ho dato un'occhiata all'URL, molto carino  :Wink:  se ne trovo una che mi controlla la posta (formato MH) senza darmi falsi positivi come in gkrellm e altri programmi simili, la metto di sicuro   :Cool: 

grazie!

tek

----------

## bibi[M]

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> bibi[M] mi sapresti dire per caso anche le impostazioni per avere la stessa dimensione dei tre bottoni delle finestre.

 

...BOH   :Shocked:   Ma la dimensione non ti cambia a seconda della grandezza del fonts? Prova a cambiare tutti i *.fonts nel tuo tema e vedi un po', io ho:

*Font:  Luxi Sans-13

La grandezza dei bottoni segue il numero!

Tek... che è 'sto fury-ng col logo gentoo?^^ Screenshot? Links?^^ Ma perché a me i temi restano sempre sempre gli stessi? mah... Blueflux l'ho dovuto installare a mano...

----------

## JacoMozzi

Thx, provo   :Very Happy: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## _Echelon_

Mi intrometto anche io  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Come si fa a far rimanere in primo piano una applicazione su fluxbox ? Non ci riesco. E c'è un modo per renderla visibile a tutti i desktop ?

Scusate se sono domande stupide ma non so proprio come fare  :Sad: 

----------

## maur8

Il tema gentoo è installato di default ma il background viene settato con xv (guarda /usr/share/commonbox/styles/Fury-NG) quindi se non l'hai installato nisba! Cmq lo sfondo si trova in /usr/share/commonbox/backgrounds quindi puoi impostarlo a mano. Per impostare gli sfondi consiglio fbsetbg che si trova già incluso nelle versioni devel di fluxbox (>=0.9*) ma se volete scaricarlo potete trovare la versione cvs direttamente qui.

@teknuk

Per ricaricare un tema o tutte le nuove impostazioni basta cliccare su restart nel menu di fluxbox.

----------

## _Echelon_

Ok ho caipto come renderla visibile a tutti i desktop  :Smile:  Ora devo capire come renderla "always on top"  :Smile: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Echelon, se l'applicazione é una dockapp o qcosa del genere ti rimane sempre in primo piano, se é qcosa d'altro bohh  :Rolling Eyes: 

non saprei..

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## bibi[M]

Tutti i desktop: Bisogna rendere la finestra sticky cliccando sul bottone omonimo in alto a sinistra.

AlwaysOnTop: bisogna cambiare il layer della finestra: clic col destro sulla barra -> "layer...", ce ne sono diversi, il più alto è l'above dock!

Provate ad impostare la slit su autohide ed abovedock...  :Cool:   :Very Happy:  (avessi un 17''+ la terrei pure sempre visibile... ma col 15'' mi devo arrangiare >.<)

Ah il layering (o come volete chiamarlo) sulle ultime versioni devel funge un po' a cavolo :/

----------

## teknux

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tek... che è 'sto fury-ng col logo gentoo?^^ Screenshot? Links?^^ Ma perché a me i temi restano sempre sempre gli stessi? mah... Blueflux l'ho dovuto installare a mano...

 

non so, ho provato tutti gli styles, tra questi c'era fury-ng che per background ha il logo di gentoo, ancora non mi accingo a smanettare gli styles a mano  :Razz:  comunque ti hanno già risposto  :Wink: 

 *maur8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @teknuk
> 
> Per ricaricare un tema o tutte le nuove impostazioni basta cliccare su restart nel menu di fluxbox.

 

si si lo sapevo, ho detto che non potevo fare restart perchè stavo emergendo un programma (lyx) e non avevo dato il nohup, avrei perso la compilazione...

----------

## bsolar

 *teknux wrote:*   

> si si lo sapevo, ho detto che non potevo fare restart perchè stavo emergendo un programma (lyx) e non avevo dato il nohup, avrei perso la compilazione...

 

Quello che non sai è che anche se restarti fluxbox i programmi aperti rimangono aperti e continuano a fare quello che stanno facendo  come se niente fosse.  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ad ogni modo pongo qualche domandina... dalle vostre risposte, POTREI anche migrare a fluxbox stabilmente...

 

Attento, potrei prenderla come una sfida  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 1)  è possibile avere uno straccio di contorno sulle finestre?

 

T'hanno già risposto, non aggiungo altro.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) è possibile avere un monitor di desktop virtuali (insomma i 4 quadratini che mi fanno switchare)? per caso si tratta di fluxspace?

 

Certo che puoi, usa fluxter (come monitor, se ho capito bene cosa chiedi. E' la versione di bbpager per fluxbox). Per configurarlo fa riferimento allla pagina di man o agli esempi che ti vengono installati, è abbastanza semplice. Per avere quattro (o quanti ne vuoi) workspace direttamente all'avvio di fluxbox devi intervenire sulle voci di configurazione di .fluxbox/init. Puoi anche avere backgrounds diversi per ogni workspace, insomma, parti dal presupposto che puoi fare quasi tutto con fluxbox, basta sapere come fare  :Wink: 

Inoltre da un'occhiata al menu che ti da premendo il tasto centrale del mouse, è dedicato solo ai workspace. Inoltre sempre sui workspace ci sono mille e mille tips utili (dal passaggio dall'uno all'altro con lo scroller a quello con trascinamento della finestra, etc).

 *Quote:*   

> 3) ho sentito parlare di dockapps alla WMaker, ma sono indipendenti da WMaker?

 

Certamente. Io carico tutto contemporaneamente nella slit di fluxbox (davvero utile) senza problemi, da gkrellm a wmdrawer, da fluxter a dockapp varie. Comode ed efficaci. 

 *Quote:*   

> 4) piccolo problemino: nel mio .xinitrc ho inserito, dopo la stringa "fluxbox" anche un
> 
> ```
> exec /usr/bin/fluxter &>/dev/null &
> ```
> ...

 

Perchè non metti semplicemente "fluxter -w &" (senza exec, patch, etc)?

 *Quote:*   

> grazie per eventuali risposte 

 

Figurati, dammi una settimana e ti converto  :Laughing: 

----------

## teknux

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quello che non sai è che anche se restarti fluxbox i programmi aperti rimangono aperti e continuano a fare quello che stanno facendo  come se niente fosse. 

 

e non me ne sare mai accorto senza di te, visto che quando "restarto", chiudo tutte le applicazioni (per abitudine...). kratzie   :Wink: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo che puoi, usa fluxter (come monitor, se ho capito bene cosa chiedi. E' la versione di bbpager per fluxbox). Per configurarlo fa riferimento allla pagina di man o agli esempi che ti vengono installati, è abbastanza semplice. Per avere quattro (o quanti ne vuoi) workspace direttamente all'avvio di fluxbox devi intervenire sulle voci di configurazione di .fluxbox/init.

 

si sono riuscito a farlo partire da .xinitrc. tuttavia mi ritrovo quei 4 quadratini che anche clickandoli non mi fanno nulla (cioè rimango sul desktop1), mi leggerò la man poi ti faccio sapere.

Se poi mi spieghi cosa fa fluxspace sarebbe grandioso, visto che ha 4-5 dipendenze, e che sul sito non ho capito bene a cosa serve, vorrei capire prima cosa fa per valutare se vale la pena installarlo (sai il discorso sull'installare solo cose necessarie, no?)

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Figurati, dammi una settimana e ti converto 
> 
> 

 

eh trovi "strada spianata" visto che dopo 4 giorni su fluxbox ancora non reinstallo il mio caro xfce4   :Cool: 

grazie a tutti della disponibilità, ho posto domande da FAQ immagino  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

ecco, finalmente ho capito, ho trovato il file di configurazione di fluxter e l'ho editato a mio piacimento, ora funziona egregiamente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se poi mi spieghi cosa fa fluxspace sarebbe grandioso, visto che ha 4-5 dipendenze, e che sul sito non ho capito bene a cosa serve, vorrei capire prima cosa fa per valutare se vale la pena installarlo (sai il discorso sull'installare solo cose necessarie, no?)

 

Ma qui non ci sono abbastanza info? Cosa non ti è chiaro?

Personalmente non lo uso, l'ho provato ma alla fine non mi dava molto di più di quanto già facevo "di mio" (già usavo iDesk e compagni in modo autonomo).

----------

## teknux

per non rimanere nel dubbio ho messo fluxspace ma lo toglierò tra pochi minuti perchè come hai detto te, Shev, non è che mi dia questi grandi vantaggi. Ho voluto provare idesk e mi piace come cosa, ma nonostante decine di prove (e "killall idesk && idesk &") sul file di configurazione, non capisco perchè mi ritrovo delle non-trasparenze, o meglio le icone (le gentoo icons, ma anche altre provate) hanno un'aura nera attorno abbastanza brutta a vedersi. neanche facendo prove sulle trasparenze, ombre etc sono riuscito ad ottenere un risultato normale   :Confused: 

quando passo sopra le icone l'aura nera si allarga   :Shocked:   e quando sposto un'icona (ancora sto pensando a come/dove metterle per un uso comodo) mi vedo anche piccole porzioni di finestre che in realtà sono "minimized" ... non capisco davvero....

farò altre prove e aspetto vostre notizie...

saluti,

tek

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> non capisco perchè mi ritrovo delle non-trasparenze, o meglio le icone (le gentoo icons, ma anche altre provate) hanno un'aura nera attorno abbastanza brutta a vedersi. neanche facendo prove sulle trasparenze, ombre etc sono riuscito ad ottenere un risultato normale   

 

A me la trasparenza funziona normalmente, senza antiestetiche ombre nere (tranne ovviamente quelle che fanno parte dell'icona  :Razz:  ). Sicuro di aver impostato correttamente le voci in .ideskrc (le opzioni incriminate stanno lì)?

 *Quote:*   

> quando passo sopra le icone l'aura nera si allarga    e quando sposto un'icona (ancora sto pensando a come/dove metterle per un uso comodo) mi vedo anche piccole porzioni di finestre che in realtà sono "minimized" ... non capisco davvero....

 

Anche questo non mi succede, funziona tutto normalmente... non so se sia ancora questione di opzioni non adeguatamente configurate (in questo caso risolvendo sopra si risolve anche qui credo). Una cosa simile mi accade solo se riavvio fluxbox con qualche finestra aperta, tutto qui.

Sulla posizione io le metto in basso al centro, stile *karamba e compagni (sembra *karamba completamente trasparente  :Very Happy:  ), tenendo la toolbar di fluxbox nascosta (autohide).

----------

## teknux

ho letto le man pages e i docs sul sito (che tra le altre cose mi sono sembrati identici) ed ho copiato la configurazione base da lì, poi ho cominciato a smanazzarci un po' sopra... a questo punto copio il mio file qui e vediamo se qualcuno (uno a caso...   :Rolling Eyes:   ah si Shev!   :Very Happy:  ) può aiutarmi:

```

table Config

  FontName: tahoma

  FontSize: 10

  FontColor: #ffffff

  Locked: false

  Transparency: 80 

  Shadow: false 

  ShadowColor: #000000

  ShadowX: 1

  ShadowY: 2

  Bold: false

  ClickDelay: 300

  IconSnap: true

  SnapWidth: 55

  SnapHeight: 100

  SnapOrigin: BottomRight

  SnapShadow: true

  SnapShadowTrans: 200

  CaptionOnHover: false

end

table Actions

  Lock: control right doubleClk

  Reload: middle doubleClk

  Drag: left hold

  EndDrag: left singleClk

  Execute[0]: left doubleClk

  Execute[1]: right doubleClk

end

```

grazie per eventuali aiuti  :Wink: )

tek

----------

## shev

Bho, non sembra malvagio.... ti posto il mio, magari provalo, ci sono un paio di cose differenti:

```
table Config

  FontName: terminus

  FontSize: 10

  FontColor: #50585a

  Locked: false

  Transparency: 180

  Shadow: true

  ShadowColor: #000000

  ShadowX: 1

  ShadowY: 2

  Bold: false

  ClickDelay: 300

  IconSnap: true

  SnapWidth: 20

  SnapHeight: 20

  SnapOrigin: BottomRight

  SnapShadow: true

  SnapShadowTrans: 200

  CaptionOnHover: false

end

table Actions

  Lock: control right doubleClk

  Reload: middle doubleClk

  Drag: left hold

  EndDrag: left singleClk

  Execute[0]: left doubleClk

  Execute[1]: right doubleClk

end

```

Per curiosità, ci posti uno screenshot per farci un'idea del problema?

----------

## teknux

ho provato il tuo conf ma i problemi restano gli stessi... purtroppo non posso neanche mostrare uno shot perchè ancora non ri-emergo gimp, e da quando ho dovuto reinstallare, nonostante abbia usato lo stesso config (almeno credo) del kernel precedente, non mi funziona il framebuffer (kernel 2.6.0-test5, prima funzionava, ora no   :Shocked:  ) quindi neanche posso usare fbgrab... entro domani posso passarlo qui, ora non posso, lo Stato mi kiama a servizio (in-)civile    :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

EDIT: provo a descriverlo:

immaginate le gentoo-icons (quelle pallozze rotonde...) sul desktop, ed ora immaginate che qualcuno con un pennarello a punta grossa nero disegni attorno al loro bordo. appena ci passo sopra col mouse questa circonferenza nera si allarga ancora di più.

quando sposto un'icona, la sua ombra è tutta nera e molto grossa (è l'ombra del cerchione...). insomma è davvero brutta a vedersi :/

----------

## shev

Che versione di idesk usi?

----------

## bibi[M]

Ho provato il config di teknux colla versione 0.3.5-r2 e funziona alla grande! Boh... Il pennarello attorno ce l'ho ma è sfumato, credo sia l'ombra... comunque 'ste icone non mi convincono troppo  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

(...ad 800x600 sono sempre nascoste é_è)

----------

## bld

gia che ci siete con fluxbox  :Razz:  sono un fan anche io di questo carino window manager.

Sapete come si chiamano quelle piccole immagini che uno puo agiunguere nel WM per chiamare programmi, come tipo windows o KDE GNOME?

se sapete come si chiamano e dove posso trovarli ve ne sarei graDo

a prestus!

----------

## teknux

la versione di idesk è la 0.5.6... oggi farò altre prove

x bld: forse ti riferisci alle dockapps? se si prova www.dockapps.org

se non sbaglio nello stesso thread c'è il link di jacomozzi. se non si trova qui, si trova nel thread sulle gtk-engines (ancora nella prima pagina del forum, per ora...)

saluti,

tek

----------

## bibi[M]

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> x bld: forse ti riferisci alle dockapps? se si prova www.dockapps.org
> 
> 

 

Oltre alle dockapps fluxbox supporta anche... ehm... come possiamo chiamarle?  :Razz:  Le "tray icons" dei programmi, e le mette proprio in basso a destra vicino all'orologio, ho provato con quella di gaim, è uno spettacolo^-^

Per quelle specifiche per altri desktop environment (KDE, Gnome...) bisogno compilare con le flag +gnome e +kde!

----------

## koma

 *bibi[M] wrote:*   

> Ho provato il config di teknux colla versione 0.3.5-r2 e funziona alla grande! Boh... Il pennarello attorno ce l'ho ma è sfumato, credo sia l'ombra... comunque 'ste icone non mi convincono troppo  
> 
> (...ad 800x600 sono sempre nascoste é_è)

 omaPC root # emerge -s teknux

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : teknux ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

..

questo sta a dire... che è teknux?

----------

## bibi[M]

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [ Results for search key : teknux ]
> 
> [ Applications found : 0 ]
> ...

 

È masked... LOL  :Razz: 

Traduco:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho provato idesk 0.3.5-r2 con la configurazione postata dall'utente teknux e funziona alla grande.
> 
> 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## koma

/\

||

ok capito

Qualcuno riscontra il problema che all'avvio di idesk se c'è una finestra sopa la posizione delle icone queste appaiono con sfondo nero o coumunque colorate strane? all'avvio mi appaiono nere  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *koma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno riscontra il problema che all'avvio di idesk se c'è una finestra sopa la posizione delle icone queste appaiono con sfondo nero o coumunque colorate strane? all'avvio mi appaiono nere 

 

Come dicevo più sopra, il solo problema me lo da quando riavvio fluxbox e ho qualche finestra aprtea: riavviando idesk le icone si "sporcano". In altre situazioni invece nulla (anche perchè avvio idesk all'inizio, con fluxbox, quindi il desktop è sempre pulito).

per bld: se ti piacciono le dockapp, prova a dare un'occhiata anche a gkrellm, non è proprio uguale ma imho merita.

per bibi[M]: parli delle icone di gentoo? A me piacciono una cifra, soprattutto se rielaborate da me  :Razz:  (nel senso di modificate come dimensione, di default sono troppo grandi). A te cosa non convince esattamente (non ho capito)?

----------

## bibi[M]

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per bibi[M]: parli delle icone di gentoo? A me piacciono una cifra, soprattutto se rielaborate da me  (nel senso di modificate come dimensione, di default sono troppo grandi). A te cosa non convince esattamente (non ho capito)?

 

No no, le icone di gentoo mi piacciono, solo che ad 800x600 sono quasi sempre nascoste, e non abbelliscono alcunché  :Razz:  E per lanciare i programmi faccio prima col menu di sistema o con gli shortcut da tastiera, tutto qua ^_________-

----------

## teknux

a me non c'è niente da fare, addirituura vedo, in trasparenza) le finestre che sono "minimized"   :Shocked: 

e solo nel migliore dei casi tutto nero attorno alle gentoo icons... sbuf...

----------

## bibi[M]

 *teknux wrote:*   

> a me non c'è niente da fare, addirituura vedo, in trasparenza) le finestre che sono "minimized"  
> 
> e solo nel migliore dei casi tutto nero attorno alle gentoo icons... sbuf...

 

D'oh *_*

Hai provato a vedere se ti dà lo stesso problema caricandolo all'avvio? Magari se parte da una sessione di x/fluxbox "pulita" funziona meglio! Il problema delle finestre così non dovrebbe proprio presentarsi (...teoricamente   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## teknux

 *bibi[m] wrote:*   

> Magari se parte da una sessione di x/fluxbox "pulita" funziona meglio! Il problema delle finestre così non dovrebbe proprio presentarsi (...teoricamente  )

 

si infatti stava nel mio xinitrc, ma nulla da fare. alla fine ieri ho deciso di tornare su xfce4 pur lasciando fluxbox (senza idesk) e appena riavrò pazienza, ritenterò il passaggio, ora non ho molto tempo da perderci dietro, purtroppo... 

grazie a tutti comunque!   :Smile: 

saluti,

tek

----------

